# Muffuletta



## Coco (Nov 14, 2003)

Hi Kitchenelf! Here is my Muffuletta recipe, sort of. I change the ingredients quite frequently depending on what's in my fridge.

One french baguette or crusty Italian loaf
100 grams sopressata salami, shaved
provolone or friulano cheese, sliced
1 cup whole basil leaves
pitted Kalamata olives, 1/2 cup
1/3 cup sundried tomatoes in oil
1/4 cup extra virgin olive oil
1 tsp whole grain Dijon
salt and pepper to taste

Blend olives, sundried tomatoes until coarse puree, then add Dijon, olive oil and salt and pepper to taste, set aside. slice bread lengthwise in half. spread olive mixture on both sides of bread. top with salami, cheese, basil, then repeat with salami, cheese, basil again. Put top on sandwich and wrap tightly with plastic wrap. Then weight down the sandwich with a cast iron pan or other heavy item and refridgerate. bring to room temperature before slicing.

Other items I use are a caramelized onion puree(in place of olive mixture), baby arugula, sliced zucchini or roasted peppers or eggplant, and whatever salami or cheese you like. Best thing about this sandwich is that it tastes excellent the next day for lunch!


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 14, 2003)

Thanks Coco - my husband thanks you too!


----------



## Sage (Jan 13, 2004)

*Thanks Muffuletta*

We went to New Orleans in October(first time); it  was a wonderful trip!
I researched before going to try all the "Must do"and of course went to the General Store and had this fab sandwich. I found a recipe for the olive salad and made it.What a treat. So I want to thank you for your version; a lot less work and Still sounds pretty good. I agree with making it ahead to let the flavours get together.


----------

